# Packard Aero Diesel -



## kf2qd (Mar 16, 2010)

Found this browsing through Project Gutenburg - The Packard Aircraft Diesel of 1928. An interresting history, description and a few good pictures.

http://www.gutenberg.org/files/31023/31023-h/31023-h.htm

Pete


----------

